

Is It OK to Invest in a Company if Its CEO Beats Women? - Bud
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2014/04/24/radiumone_founder_pleads_guilty_to_domestic_abuse.html

======
krapp
Legally? Yes. Morally? Up to you.

------
mileszim
Is it ok to witch-hunt a perfectly adequate CEO because you disagree with his
personal life? Oh wait...

